# Craft Gifts for Training Friends



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I don't consider myself very crafty, however I've been wanting a new lanyard and have toyed around with the idea of making my own. On my search I found this project and thought I would give it a whirl. The blog is using them as a lanyard for keys, but to me they look just like a nice training tab! So, I ordered the paracord and snap hooks on Amazon and got started.

The lanyard knot frustrated me so I gave up on that one and actually didn't put the loop at the top in mine. Otherwise looks just like the picture only a different color. I am excited to give my dog training friends these for Christmas.

Next project...make a lanyard!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

That is awesome. I wanted to maek some lanyards to sell and was wondering about how to do it. 

You should post up some finished photos of yours I would love to see them.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I will try and post pictures when I am home and have the time. This site is where I am going to try my lanyard project. I am going to modify it a little as I don't like the braided section (boring) and I think I only want a drop for a call and one for a whistle. That is all I have--not sure functionally if I need more.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I have a couple of friends that have drops for different whistles and one guy has three different calls. I dont know how he keeps them apart. Maybe once I am better at this I wont feel so over whelmed. 

I have some different ideas for lanyards using rocks, wood and beads totally orginal ideas.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Cool! I used to use paracord to make horse bridles, the pattern looks very similar. Thanks for sharing the sites, I may have to give it a go and see if I can still do it. Good luck on your crafts, those should be great gifts for your friends. I look forward to seeing your finished product.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

That looks awesome, looking forward to seeing pictures of the real thing!

I also love the way the lanyard looks, I may have to try it as well, I think those would be REALLY nice gifts!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

very cool! people will LOVE getting those for Christmas!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Well I am really excited to give these to my friends on Sunday! And I finished my lanyard tonight and I am super stoked to wear it. What do you guys think?


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Those are all beautiful! Do you need another friend  hehehe!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

You know they are really easy to make and the postage to get them to anyone would probably cost more. The tabs cost around $2 each and the lanyard--if I had done one color it is $10 but since I did two I bought two balls then $20. Of course I have plenty of paracord left over. I might make a survival bracelet for my hunter's ed instructor.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I may have to try my hands at one of those, they look like excellent gifts! I am glad you included the link in the beginning!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Well if you get inspired and want to try I will tell you I did modify mine from those links. With the tabs I did not create that little loop at the end with the lanyard knot. Instead I just looped it back over itself.

With the lanyard I did two gray strands as the main part to work off of. I did a diamond knot (which took me forever studying youtube to get it right) in gray then I did the cobra stitch in teal and gray for the back. I ended that with a diamond knot. Actually the whole front is a series of diamond knots every so often with the two strands in between. This is where you put your duck bands. The link I showed did three strands and did a braid for that part which was too boring for me. The big knot that brought the ends together is also a diamond knot I just made it by keeping the strands paired up.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks! I like the way your looks, so if I do one (it would be after the holidays) I am going to try and follow your design. Can you take a closeup of where the whistle and duckcall go. Thanks!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

OMG,you could make some awesome leashes,as well!.By the way,nice job!.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

HovawartMom said:


> OMG,you could make some awesome leashes,as well!.By the way,nice job!.


Yeah I am contemplating making a leash in the future and maybe even a collar too. This is so easy and fun. I do not consider myself very crafty at all or good at it. Bonus is if your dog has one on when camping or hiking the paracord is great for a survival kit.


----------

